# arbeitserlaubnispflichtige Erwerbstätigkeit mit gültiger Arbeitserlaubnis



## irantzu

Hallo, ich spreche nicht deutsch, und ich weiss und verstehe ich sollte nicht "this" gefragt hier, aber ich brauche hilfe, es ist wirklich (oder sehr sehr sehr) important für mich, ich hatte ein problem mit mein visum, und ich brauche der (?) nächste Worte auf english, oder spanisch  (spanisch ist mein "mother tongue" )...
Ich bedanke mich!!!!!!

------------

_ "arbeitserlaubnispflichtige erwerbstätigkeit nur mit gültiger arbeitserlaubnis gestattet selbständige oder vergleichbar unselbstständige erwerbstätigkeit nicht gestattet."_

Und was ist auf english oder spanish: _aufenthaltserlaubnis_...

---------
Und etwas mehr!!!!! Was ist das:

_"Ausübung einer Erwerbstätigkeit nich gestattet. Nur zum Besuchsaufenthalt."_

Viel dank!


----------



## Kajjo

Aufenthaltserlaubnis = residence permit = the right to live temporarily in Germany

Arbeitserlaubnis = work permit = the right to be employed and earn money

Erwerbstätigkeit = occupation, job

Selbständiger = self-employed, freelancer, having one's own company

Your sentence is typical bureaucratic language:
"All occupations that require a work permit, are only permitted with a valid work permit. Self-employment and comparable occupations are not permitted."

This means: If you want to work and earn money in Germany, you need to apply for a work permit BEFORE you start working.

Kajjo


----------



## irantzu

Thank you, with your help, Altavista, and a dictionary, I think finally I understood all this chaos that I have in my passport.
Thanks again.


----------



## Kajjo

You're welcome.

Kajjo


----------



## heidita

Aunque la explicación de Kajjo ha sido muy clara, hablamos de 

permiso de residencia
permiso de trabajo

No se permite trabajar sin permiso. Sólo es un permiso de visitante.

Para más preguntas estamos a tu disposición.


----------



## ErOtto

Hola irantzu,

vamos a ver si lo podemos dejar "algo más claro"  



			
				irantzu said:
			
		

> _"arbeitserlaubnispflichtige erwerbstätigkeit nur mit gültiger arbeitserlaubnis gestattet selbständige oder vergleichbar unselbstständige erwerbstätigkeit nicht gestattet."_


 
Trabajos que requieren un permiso de trabajo válido, permitidos.
Trabajos por cuenta propia (autónomos) o trabajos por cuenta ajena que tengan un status similar al autónomo, prohibidos.



			
				irantzu said:
			
		

> _aufenthaltserlaubnis_...


 
Permiso de Residencia



			
				irantzu said:
			
		

> _"Ausübung einer Erwerbstätigkeit nich gestattet. Nur zum Besuchsaufenthalt."_


 
No se permite la ocupación laboral. Sólo visado de visita.

>>> En Alemania, los visados de visita (independientemente de que se
*necesite* visado - los paises del área Schengen no lo necesitan) tienen una validez máxima de 3 meses.

Si me dices "cuál es tu meta", probablemente te pueda dar "alguna pista burocrática"  

Salu2
ErOtto


----------



## heidita

ErOtto said:
			
		

> Hola irantzu,
> 
> vamos a ver si lo podemos dejar "algo más claro"
> 
> 
> 
> Trabajos que requieren un permiso de trabajo válido, permitidos.
> Trabajos por cuenta propia (autónomos) o trabajos por cuenta ajena que tengan un status similar al autónomo, prohibidos.
> 
> 
> 
> Permiso de Residencia
> 
> 
> 
> No se permite la ocupación laboral. Sólo visado de visita.
> 
> >>> En Alemania, los visados de visita (independientemente de que se
> *necesite* visado - los paises del área Schengen no lo necesitan) tienen una validez máxima de 3 meses.
> 
> Si me dices "cuál es tu meta", probablemente te pueda dar "alguna pista burocrática"
> 
> Salu2
> ErOtto


 
Personalmente pienso que Kajjo lo había dejado clarísimo. Si algo no había entendido, le dejé una corta anotación en español. Inecesaria, por lo demás.

Ich weiss nicht, warum du denkst, erst jetzt der Sache "ein bischen Klarheit" zu schenken, denn es war sowieso schon klar genug, denke ich . 

Irantzu, ¿tú qué opinas?


----------



## ErOtto

Hallo Heidi,



			
				heidita said:
			
		

> Ich weiss nicht, warum du denkst, erst jetzt der Sache "ein bischen Klarheit" zu schenken, denn es war sowieso schon klar genug, denke ich .


Und ich weiss nicht wie ich Dein Kommentar aufnehmen soll... ob einfach nur als Frage oder aber als "ich fühle mich auf den Schlips getreten"... empfindlich aufgestanden?

Sollte es als Frage verstanden werden, hier die Antwort:



			
				irantzu said:
			
		

> ...oder spanisch (spanisch ist mein "mother tongue" )...





			
				irantzu said:
			
		

> ...Altavista, and a dictionary, I think finally I understood all this chaos...


Ausserdem, ist es IMHO manchmal leichter etwas nachzuvollziehen wenn man die Übersetzung der einzelnen Passagen dem Originalzitat gegenüberstellt. 
Klarheit hat auch sehr viel mit "visueller Aufbereitung zu tun"

Zu guter Letzt, habe ich mein Beitrag mit "algo más claro" in Anführungsstrichen un einem WINK angefangen... sollte "ein wenig ironisch klingen.
Wenn dies nicht "angekommen" ist, bitte ich um Verzeihung.

Sollte Dein Kommentar in die andere, oben erwähnte Richtung laufen... dann fände ich es einfach nur Schade (huelga más comentarios)

Lieben Gruss
ErOtto


----------



## irantzu

Hi again, hallo, hola.... 

I definitely can not explain all my problem in german, let's try in english, basically is this: I'm chilean, I live since 2004 in Germany with a _aufenthaltserlaubnis_.
My boyfriend is german, and we have a child, who is chilean and german.

I came to Chile last year, my baby came in as a german (showing his german passport, because he didn't have a chilean passport yet), and went out as a german too. Not a problem.

This year we came again (without my boyfriend), he came in as a german, and the problem was to go out as a german after 5 months... In Chile you can not stay longer than 3 months if you are a tourist, and they considered my son a tourist because he came in as a german... (but he is also chilean!)...
Na ja...

If I want to travel back with him he must have a chilean passport, and this is the beggining of my problem, because I need a lot of papers to do it, but I will lose my _aufenthaltserlaubnis_ if I'm not back next monday 17... I'm not allowed to stay out of Germany longer than this date...
So, when the chilean passport of my son is ready, I will be not able to come back to Germany...

It's a little chaos, because the german clerks of the german embassy in Chile are very open-minded and understood my problem, and said that my boyfriend should go to the Auslanderbehörde and explain everything there, and if the werks of the Auslanderbehörde are veeery nice and send a fax to the german embassy in Chile they can give me here a visa in 1 week...
If the people in the Auslanderbehörde isn't nice, then... I must fight for a Visa here, and this will take 2 or 3 months... 

It's a long story, but if anyone here has a relative working in a Auslanderbehörde and can help me I'll be very thankful... 

Viel Dank für alle Ihre Antworten!
Thanks for all your answers!
Gracias por todas sus respuestas!


----------

